# Black Sable Male Downey, CA



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

If anyone is near Downey, this boy is running out of time!

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

:bump: For this beautiful boy!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Handsome boy.










Impound Date:3/3/2011
Impound Number: A4247415 
Sex:Male
Primary Breed:GERM SHEPHERD
Age:2 Years and 0 Months


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Geez another beautiful sable !!! :wub:

:help: :help:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a gorgeous Czech or DDR working line dog - more and more are showing up in shelters.  Bump for the handsome young fellow.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wannabe breeders should see this thread. Even purebred, possibly good czech or DDR lines, german shepherds can be found at shelters, who is to say their wonderful pet's children will not end up in a shelter as well.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Just called the shelter and he is microchipped,neutered, and ready to go. Going to try to see if I can stop by there this evening.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh thank you Goofy, I'm hoping this boy gets a chance!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Did you get him out?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Update! This boy is being pulled and will be transported to Montana GSD/Malinois Rescue! Thanks to everyone trying to help!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

GSDtravels said:


> Update! This boy is being pulled and will be transported to Montana GSD/Malinois Rescue! Thanks to everyone trying to help!


That's a long haul! Good luck to this handsome fellow.....
__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

*Update! Fantastic news!*

This boy was pulled and transported east where he just started training with a police department! He is green and shows much promise, so he just may end up being a future hero with a City PD!! What a dog! When possible, I'll post pics.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------

